# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  المعايير القومية الأكاديمية القياسية لقطاع كليات الحقوق

## hazem mohamed

المعايير القومية الأكاديمية القياسية لقطاع كليات الحقوق

١- المواصفات العامة لخريج كليات الحقوق:
يجب أن يكون الخريج قادرا على:
١.١ . الربط بين فروع القانون المختلفة وتطبيقاتها.
٢.١ . اكتساب المعارف القانونية ذاتيًا من مصادرها المتنوعة (المؤلفات،
الأحكام، الدوريات، الوسائط الإلكترونية).
٣.١ . تقييم الذات والتوافق مع احتياجات سوق العمل ومراعاة أخلاقيات وآداب
المهنة .
٤.١ . إجراء الأبحاث وكتابة التقارير والمذكرات.
٥.١ . القدرة على عرض وجهة نظره وتأييدها بالحجج القانونية لإقناع الآخرين
بلغة سليمة.استيعاب مهارات التفاوض وأساليبه ومن له الحق فيه.
٦.١ . المرافعة أمام المحاكم وهيئات التحكيم .
٧.١ . صياغة الوثائق القانونية والقوانين والقرارات الجمهورية واللوائح وتقديم
الاستشارات.
٨.١ . استيعاب التطبيقات القضائية وفهمها.
٩.١ . متابعة الأبعاد القانونية والتطورات الاقتصادية والتجارة الدولية.
١٠.١ . التواصل بلغة أجنبية واحدة على الأقل.
١١.١ . استخدام الوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة في الاتصال .
الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد
١٠
.١١.٢
٢. المعرفة والفهم:
يجب أن يكتسب الخريج المعرفة والفهم للنقاط الآتية:
١.٢ . الأسس التي يقوم عليها النظام الدستورى والنظام القانوني.
٢.٢ . دور القانون ومراحل تطوره وأهميته فى بناء المجتمع .
٣.٢ . المبادئ الأساسية والنظريات والاتجاهات القانونية(في مختلف فروع
القانون) .
٤.٢ . التطور السياسى والاقتصادى والتكنولوجى وأثره على الفكر القانونى.
٥.٢ . مناهج البحث وأدوات التحليل والصياغة القانونية .
٦.٢ . الشريعة الإسلامية ودورها باعتبارها المصدر الرئيسي للقانون .
٧.٢ . دور المنظمات والاتفاقيات الدولية وأثره على القوانين الوطنية .
٨.٢ . معرفة وفهم قوانين المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية والمبادئ
الحاكمة لأخلاقيات ممارسة المهنة.
٣. المهارات العملية :
يجب ان يكون الخريج قادرا علي:
١.٣ . كتابة مذكرات الدفاع
٢.٣ . كتابة التقارير
٣.٣ . المرافعة أمام القضاء وهيئات التحكيم
٤.٣ . إجراء المفاوضات .
الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد
١١
٥.٣ . صياغة العقود وتقديم الاستشارات .
٦.٣ . الطعن فى الأحكام والتظلم من القرارات .
٧.٣ . اللجوء إلى القواعد البديلة لتسوية المنازعات ( التوفيق / التحكيم)
٨.٣ . المشاركة فى الأنشطة البحثية .
٩.٣ . التعامل مع الأجهزة الحكومية ( صياغة شكاوى / رفع دعاوى)
٤. المهارات الذهنية :
يجب أن يكون الخريج قادرا علي:
١.٤ . تحليل الوقائع فى المسائل محل البحث والربط فيما بينها لاستخلاص
النتائج.
٢.٤ . تفسير نصوص القانون تفسيرًا سليمًا واستخلاص ما ينطبق منها على
الوقائع .
٣.٤ . البحث والتحليل والتأصيل لإيجاد حل للمشكلات القانونية المعروضة.
٤.٤ . استخلاص اتجاهات القضاء فى المسائل المعروضة واستخدامها فى تدعيم
رأيه .
٥.٤ . القدرة على النقد .
الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد
١٢
٥. المهارات العامة والانتقالية :
يجب ان يكون الخريج قادرا علي:
١.٥ . استخدام الحاسب الآلى في المجال القانوني.
٢.٥ . استخدام الوسائط المتعددة ووسائل الاتصال الحديثة ( الإنترنت) فى البحث
والتحليل .
٣.٥ . الاتصال بالمهتمين بالمجالات ذات الصلة .
٤.٥ . العمل بروح الفريق والقدرة على التفاعل مع الآخرين والاستفادة المتبادلة .
٥.٥ . تبادل المعلومات مع المتخصصين وتنميتها وتحديثها .
٦.٥ . التعلم الذاتى المستمر .
٧.٥ . التعبير عن وجهة نظره بوضوح فى المسائل الخلافية وعرض الحجج التى
يستند إليها.
٨.٥ . استخدام المصطلحات القانونية بطريقة سليمة .
٩.٥ . المشاركة فى المناقشات وإبداء الآراء فيما يعرض من مشكلات .

----------

